
Why is this site being surveilled? - oblib
http://ibloc.com/?2017-02-19T18:31:28.689Z
======
webmaven
What does "surveiled" mean in this context? And how can you tell?

~~~
oblib
In this context I mean someone has worked, and spent money, to continuously
monitor the article I mention in my post.

Because I've "blocked" them so many times they've had to set up accounts with
several different web services and pay to set up a server just to keep
monitoring that article.

It's only that article they are continuously observing.

I can tell by reading the web server logs. I provided an example of those in
my post.

~~~
webmaven
OK, I can now see your post (I was getting only part of the page before).

Probably someone is targeting the journalist and is interested in posts that
link to them rather than in your post per se. Does your post come up
prominently in any search results?

